# Shaky feeling



## izzy29

Anyone feeling shaky at times? Not sure if it is my blood sugar or what but I have been getting his feeling over the last few days and my arms and legs start to feel like jelly too. If I sit down for a while and eat something I gets better but it's really annoying as I don't know when it's going to happen.


----------



## miami8312

I had that at 5 weeks im 8+5 now. I had blood tests done to check if I was anaemic,check my blood sugar and thyroid and they all came back ok. The doc just said it was pregnancy symptoms and needed to rest and make sure I eat at regular intervals. It's probably worth going to see your doctor for some blood tests, everything if probably ok and just being pregnant as it does take it out of you. Get plenty of rest and make sure you eat small meals every few hours :hugs:


----------



## dizzydoll

I've been getting this too and just assumed myself that it was a pregnancy symptom along with my constant nausea. It's really not nice when it happens is it! :(


----------



## keela

I get this all the time. Mine is my blood sugar dropping. I already had problems with it dropping and since I got pregnant its become ridiculous. Yesterday I passed out while trying to pay for groceries in a crowded supermarket... it was embarrassing. They called the paramedics and everything! Everything checked out fine. I was told to eat more before walking around a store. LOL


----------



## paigeypoo

try eating tomatos for snack and more red meats like a nice steak at dinner :) more fruits and veggies will help, more water less caffeine aswell.


----------



## izzy29

Thanks all. Up at hosp today just for a blood test so iChat mention then if its a midwife doing it. Got the shakes again this morn do lazing in bed til,it passes after having peanut butter and toast. Seems if I do anything at all it happens, I just stripped the bed and put a was on then felt it starting!!!


----------



## rustyswife828

When did you feel the shakiness and weakness? I'm feeling it right now but I'm only 3 DPO...


----------



## SoldierWife

I get like that too. Its usually when I haven't eaten in a while or something. When it happens hubby cooks me something and I feel much better after.


----------



## Sachis2112

I definitely feel like this. I've never had blood sugar issues but that's what it seems to feel like. As soon as I've eaten, I'm fine. I'm not used to having to eat so often so it's weird.


----------



## Mapleroo

I always get it in the shower and afterwards.


----------



## slg76

It could be your blood sugar but it could also be low blood pressure. Our bodies have to make a LOT more blood to support the baby and it takes a while for that to happen. That's why lightheadedness and dizziness is a symptom of early pregnancy. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------

